# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  New locally owned restaurants coming to Norman

## johnpwoods

thought some of you might enjoy these two stories on new restaurants coming to Norman very soon - 

http://normantranscript.com/business...ing-new-tastes

http://normantranscript.com/headline...ce-up-downtown

----------


## dankrutka

> thought some of you might enjoy these two stories on new restaurants coming to Norman very soon - 
> 
> http://normantranscript.com/business...ing-new-tastes
> 
> http://normantranscript.com/headline...ce-up-downtown


Where will LOCAL be located?

----------


## ljbab728

Hopefully the restaurants will be more successful than the headline writers or proofers at the Transcript.

"resturant"?  LOL

----------


## venture

Something is going on over there. I've noticed quite a few types and just editing errors. It'll say turn to this page for the rest of the story, and it is actually 4 pages later. Although, I really enjoy the Transcript compared to the DOK. Plus I like having a local paper for Norman.

I had thought LOCAL was going to be on Main Street as well, but that may have just been the others going in Downtown.

----------


## kevinpate

I thought LOCAL was going in at Normandy Creek on W Main (2200 area), just a bit east of where Hastings and Giliam Music are.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I thought LOCAL was going in at Normandy Creek on W Main (2200 area), just a bit east of where Hastings and Giliam Music are.


It is. They are moving into the old Furr's location.

----------


## johnpwoods

correct - here's a video on them - great addition to the Norman restaurant community - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8GSr...&feature=share

----------


## Jersey Boss

Juans recently opened in RED BUD Plaza and it is muy buen!

----------


## johnpwoods

Also coming to Norman - Sauced (in former Boomerang on Main St.) and Big Tuna a seafood concept (formerly Cha Cha's)

----------


## kevinpate

Guess I slept through the news that Boomarang had closed.  Luck to the folks at Sauced.

----------


## jbkrems

Big Tuna is an HSRG concept, like Cha Cha's was.  It is another attempt at a seafood restaurant in Norman, like Pearls formerly did, and the other HSRG concept, which also failed.  But hopefully this location, which is different, will fare better for them.

----------


## kevinpate

Where in town is Big Tuna slated to land?  Odd name for an eatery, but I suppose it could be far worse.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Where in town is Big Tuna slated to land?  Odd name for an eatery, but I suppose it could be far worse.


Robinson and 36th Ave. NW, in the Brookhaven Shopping Center next to Theo's.

----------


## mattjank

Does anyone know anything about 180 Meridian Cafe? A sign just went up and construction has been going on in the space next to Jimmy's Egg. Just curious what it will be.

----------


## Andrew4OU

> Does anyone know anything about 180 Meridian Cafe? A sign just went up and construction has been going on in the space next to Jimmy's Egg. Just curious what it will be.


It's going to be Asian Fusion by the same people who own Grand House in OKC.

----------


## Brett

Just watched the video of Local. They might want to change the children's play area from Happy Valley to something else. Jerry Sandusky would be proud of that name.

----------


## kevinpate

It's not new at this point, but Gaberino's chicken lasagna = big yum.

----------

